# Your thought on mashed potatoes.



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm thinking about writing a little article on the ultimate mashed potatoes. But first I need something to test. It would be amazing if you could include below how you prepare your mashed potatoes, including;

*What kind of potatoes you use*: I have heard multiple answers for this one, but most say Yukon Gold.

*How to cook the potatoes*: The most common I think are boiling and steaming before mashing them, but any of your favorites.

*What you put in them*: Hear the imagination flys. I've heard anything from chicken stock to paprika. Also includes combinations like butter and salt.

*How you mash them*: Okay not totally necesary but you never know it might make a huge difference.

*Chunky or Smooth*:Ofcourse this is a preferance. But I would like to see which one most people prefer.

*How you serve them*: Meaning what you eat the with.

Thankyou in advance to alll who post here. Also look out for the forum called '_The Ultimate Mashed Potatoes_' where I will put all the information from here and my preferences together.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm thinking about writing a little article on the ultimate mashed potatoes. But first I need something to test. It would be amazing if you could include below how you prepare your mashed potatoes, including;

*What kind of potatoes you use*: I have heard multiple answers for this one, but most say Yukon Gold. *It depends on if you are trying to feature the potato itself, or the flavoring agent. If it's the potato's natural flavor that you want to taste, then Yukon Golds and any variety of Sweet Potato works well. If you are trying to feature the flavoring agent (i.e. Truffle-Chive Mashed Potatoes) then I find that New or Red Potatoes work the best, although normal Idaho or Baking potatoes will be fine too. Remember that different potatoes have different levels of starchiness (Sweet and Yukon Golds have more starch than New/Red Potatoes) so you may need to adjust your other ingredients to get the texture that you want.*

*How to cook the potatoes*: The most common I think are boiling and steaming before mashing them, but any of your favorites. *Boiling is the best and fastest because and it's also the lowest maintenance. You can even use the same pot to make them in after you drain them, unless you're using a Kitchen Aid type mixer.*

*What you put in them*: Hear the imagination flys. I've heard anything from chicken stock to paprika. Also includes combinations like butter and salt. *My basic base for mashed potatoes consists of butter, heavy cream, and kosher salt. Because those flavors are so neutral, it makes it easy to add and incorporate other flavors to get what you want.*

*How you mash them*: Okay not totally necesary but you never know it might make a huge difference. *It depends if you want them chunky or smooth. If you prefer chunkier "smashed potatoes", the easiest and fastest way is to just use a Kitchen Aid or similar machine with the paddle attachment. If you want it really creamy smooth, the best thing is to use a ricer.*

*Chunky or Smooth*:Ofcourse this is a preferance. But I would like to see which one most people prefer. *I find that most of the guests in the different restaurants that I've worked at prefer smooth.*

*How you serve them*: Meaning what you eat the with. *You can serve them with pretty much anything because they're so versatile. They go with Tomato, Wine, Soy, Fruit, Meat, Cream, Butter, etc. based sauces. The only thing that I would hesitate to use them with are vinaigrette based sauces.*

Thankyou in advance to alll who post here. Also look out for the forum called '_The Ultimate Mashed Potatoes_' where I will put all the information from here and my preferences together.


----------



## GB (Jun 12, 2005)

What kind of potatoes you use: I have heard multiple answers for this one, but most say Yukon Gold.I generally use russet potatoes, but sometimes use other varieties

How to cook the potatoes: The most common I think are boiling and steaming before mashing them, but any of your favorites.I always boil them. I find this the easiest way.

What you put in them: Hear the imagination flys. I've heard anything from chicken stock to paprika. Also includes combinations like butter and salt.This I can't answer because I do something different almost every time. Mashed potatoes are a great pallet on which you can try many different things. I almost always have milk or cream, salt, and pepper of course, but after that it can be almost anything. Right now I have some bleu cheese compound butter in the freezer that I have been using in my mashed potatoes. I am really enjoying that right now. Mashed potatoes with turkey gravy is one of my all time favorite foods. Chives and dill work well. Sometimes I throw some capers in. I could go on and on.

How you mash them: Okay not totally necesary but you never know it might make a huge difference. I use a handheld masher (Oxo I think). It is easy enough to use and then goes right in the dishwasher.

Chunky or Smooth:Ofcourse this is a preferance. But I would like to see which one most people prefer. I like a little chunk to them. Not smashed with the big chunks (although that is OK too) and not perfectly smooth, but somewhere in between.

How you serve them: Meaning what you eat the with. Meat. Almost always meat of some sort. Often times though the leftovers get eaten all on their own.


----------



## Dove (Jun 12, 2005)

*Sweet and Yukon Golds have less starch than New/Red Potatoes)*

*IronChef,*
*I was led to believe that the red potatoes were better for diabetics (in moderation of course) then any other because of the lower starch = lower suger. Are the Yukons really less in that department??*
*Dove*


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not sure but isn't it less starch=more sugar.Not sure


----------



## ironchef (Jun 12, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *Sweet and Yukon Golds have less starch than New/Red Potatoes)*
> 
> *IronChef,*
> *I was led to believe that the red potatoes were better for diabetics (in moderation of course) then any other because of the lower starch = lower suger. Are the Yukons really less in that department??*
> *Dove*


 
Whoops, no I believe you're correct Dove. Thank you for pointing that out. Was thinking too far ahead and reversed the two types of potatoes.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 12, 2005)

*Types*

Technically, a potato is a tuber, or the fleshy underground root system of a plant that uses it to store starch and/or for reproduction. Ok, so did you really want to hear about potatoes humping? Anyway, also included in this genus are sweet potatoes, yams, and even truffles(although I generally look at truffles as more of a mushroom).

There are several common forms of potatoes found in any grocery store and depending on what you want to do with them will dictate which ones you choose. For regular potatoes, you'll find Russet(or Idaho potatoes); round white from New York and the Eastern seaboard; long white from California; and round red, or "new", potatoes. 

Yams and sweet potatoes are essentially the same thing(although technically they have different origins) but they are prepared interchangeably. 

*Characteristics*

Russet potatoes have thick skin and are high in starch, so they are ideal for baking, making french fries, or potato skins. The flesh is fluffy and light when baked, so they do pretty well for mashing. 

Both types of white potatoes have thinner skins and medium starch levels and are a bit creamier than the Russets. Great for anything you make, but since they hold their shape pretty well, are also a good choice for potato salads.

Red round and colored potatoes have generally the least amount of starch in them, but hold their shape the best. Most commonly you'll use these for potato salads, but truth be told, I like to use these the best for mashed potatoes because with only a little butter or cream, they produce a really creamy texture. 

Yams and Sweet Potatoes have tremendous natural sugar and flavor, so often they need nothing to add to when cooking. These are also favorites during the holiday season.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *Sweet and Yukon Golds have less starch than New/Red Potatoes)*
> 
> *IronChef,*
> *I was led to believe that the red potatoes were better for diabetics (in moderation of course) then any other because of the lower starch = lower suger. Are the Yukons really less in that department??*
> *Dove*


Marge, the main consideration with any potato is the amount you eat..All potatoes have starch, but, the amount of carbohydrate is what we need to consider..Dietitian said, 2 0z baked potato is the limit...I'd take it from there, you might eat more potato if there is no other carb included in your meal...
Hope this helps a little...Enjoy any of the potatoes you want just make it 2 oz portion and fill in with other gooies that have no carbs.
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 13, 2005)

I use Yukon Gold potatoes, boil them, and put them through my ricer. I usually put some garlic and chopped onion in the cooking water. We have some sort of meat and salad and another veggie with them.


----------



## Constance (Jun 13, 2005)

What kind of potatoes you use: I've used all kinds, but I like red potatoes the best.

How to cook the potatoes: I peel and dice them, then cook in boiling salted water until tender. I drain them in a colander, then put back in pan to mash.

What you put in them: I like to add French Onion Dip or cream cheese and chives. 

How you mash them: I use an old fashioned potato masher.

Chunky or Smooth: I like them smooth.

How you serve them: Meatloaf, fried chicken or pork chops, chopped steak, chicken and dumplings, leftover sliced roast beef and gravy...I LOVE MASHED POTATOES!


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 13, 2005)

I like to use russet potatoes.

I boil them. strain. then mash in the same pot that I cooked them in.

I usually mash mine with a fork just because I don't have a the mashing utensil. I like mine somewhat smooth. 

If I am splurging I like to top my mashed potatoes with a little butter, extra sharp cheddar cheese, sour cream, green onion, and salt and pepper. The shredded cheese will melt nicely because the pot will still be warm.

I like to serve mashed potatoes with fried chicken and steak.


----------

